# Thanksgiving



## PhilinYuma (Nov 27, 2008)

* HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE*  

(And don't forget to leave an offering before the shrine of the Great Mantis Goddess!)


----------



## Frack (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 27, 2008)

I accidentally broke my sculpture PhillinYuma...  

happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Nov 27, 2008)

HAPPY THX GIVING EVERYONE HERE ON MANTIDFORUM.NET


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I'm at my mom's house hijacking her computer for a few minutes, lol. We've eaten (omg, I'm full!) and everyone is visiting. Hope everyone is having a great day...


----------



## shorty (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy thanksgiving everyone! I'm thankful for having 8 wonderful H. membranacea, two of which molted to L5 last night, but I'm not thankful to be inundated with TWELVE T. sinensis ooths that I have no idea what to do with!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 27, 2008)

Well Shorty, I'd take some if I didn't have 5 already, lol. Two I found recently, and three now that my captive female has laid... not sure if they're fertile however, as I got her as an adult and don't know if she was previously mated. Hopefully some folks will take you up on the offer!  

We're back home from Thanksgiving dinner and visiting, and I don't feel like doing a darn thing! May even go to bed early!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 27, 2008)

Gobble , gobble, sounds like turkey day to me? naw, thats us eating dinner! Ditto fellow members! ha ha  just saying that made me feel like we were in a secret sect :lol:


----------

